# 77g shallow stream *Pic update Oct 24*



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had an idea in my head for the planted tank I've always wanted. I've never had the right funds, tools, location, or tank to be able to do it.

Well, now I have all of the above! So I've finally made what I like to call my final masterpiece.

Lighting: Tek T5HO 4x54w

Filtration: Eheim 2228

Substrate: Florite Red mixed with Eco Complete mixed with Flora Base

Flora: val, anubius barteri nana, pogostemon stellatus, anubias barteri petite, blyxa japonica, rotala macrandra, rotala wallichii, cryptocoryne petchii , elocharis acicularis, utricularia graminifolia, hygrophila corymbosa

fauna: ocelot danio, apistogramma cacatuoides, apistogramma nijsseni, kribensis corydora green, cardinal tetra, sarpea tetra, white cloud minnow, holland ram, clown loach

dosing: kno3, kh2po4, k2so4, csm+b, iron

Pics to come once the water settles.

I'm just missing one final piece. A nice piece of driftwood to cover the "mountain." - I've looked at every store from Mission to Vancouver, every website and even the beach for it with no avail.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

looking forward to the photos. It'll be nice to see the clouds in a stream setting- perfect for them.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

It is indeed. Their are two of them. I've had 'em for years. They do like the current, and I've strategically placed my outflow along the top, they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This sounds like a great concept. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

+1 for pix!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A well planned biotope planted tank. Look forward to the pictures and tank evolution.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neoh said:


> I'm just missing one final piece. A nice piece of driftwood to cover the "mountain." - I've looked at every store from Mission to Vancouver, every website and even the beach for it with no avail.


From the "Sound of Music" ? 

When you post a pic, may be one of us can complete the dream for you


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

You will notice the patch of UG in the front, which should fill in nicely in front of the rock, with the blyxa in the corner. I won't be trimming it, I'll allow it to stretch the height of the rock.

The idea is to have a piece of driftwood that goes out of the tank, and has it's branches leading down into the sand to the left.

The "mountain" of rocks holds many little caverns for my shy fish to hide, and poke their head out from time to time.









The dwarf grass should fill in all the way to the rocks on the right. It will take forever, but I'm patient. I'm still not sure on the log of java fern, though. I put it in there because I didn't want to see it die. It provides a nice hiding spot for several of my shy fish, but I don't think it will be staying.









Still pretty murky. I figured the cloudiness would go away. It might have something to do with the fact I still have two actinic bulbs still in the fixture that I haven't replaced yet. But hey, the blue looks nice for a few days..









And this is George, with the smile of approval.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Plecos would love the "mountain" area. Nice setup and great 'scape. The cories will love the open space in the middle.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I only have one cory. He's my oldest fish (5 years) - he likes to be away from the light, as why his name is Davy Jones.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gives you more reason to add to the school of cories


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very nice. What size branch are you looking for. I have a branch I think with the right shape but may have to blow that up 2 -3 time from the look of your tank. You also want it to rise out of your tank ?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll have to do a proper measurement on the size I'm looking for. I would like the stump to rise out of the tank, yes. But, not really necessary. We'll see.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Neoh! Nice setup man.. I saw this on cragislist.. thought you might be interested... fs massive piece of driftwood for aquarium


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Appreciate you keeping a look out, but it's pretty big.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That's a great start, looks very natural and wide open areas will be appreciated by all fish.Gonna agree with Ming, more cories the better.You'll notice their behavior and demeanor will improve within larger numbers.A suggestion if i may, add an HK(Hydor Koralia/my pick) water pump or other brand doesn't matter to move water and create a current for your fish.They will appreciate this.Thanks for sharing,and keep the updates coming.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a powerhead in the back corner, not necessarily for the fish, but to make sure my co2 and fertilizers are mixed appropriately around the tank.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like the way this looks. I have an affinity for "natural" looking tanks. Nice job, looking forward to seeing the progression. And I'm with jobber and Luke - add more cories, you won't regret it!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

It's been almost two months since I posted an update. Things are finally starting to see growth and spread, and colors are coming out the way I want them. I've added some new inhabitants over the last month or so.

30 redline rasbora
1 gold balloon ram
1 apistogramma agassizii

and a few new plants:

anubias nana
lilaeopsis mauritania
echinodorus bleheri
ammania gracillis
fissidens
staurogyne repens
rotala macrandra

I also added some ADA amazonia and mixed it with my substrate in the back and the front to get some more nutrients into the soil. I added it slowly, about three cups at a time once a week or so to keep the matter down.

And, today I finally got my manzanita that I've been waiting for to add as a centerpiece. I'm not 100% sure if this will be the final place for it, but - here are some pictures.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow Ryan that looks awesome man! nicely done


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm having a heck of a time getting my staurogyne repens to grow.. it doesn't die, or is unhealthy, it just doesn't go anywhere. I'm considering filling the middle part with HC, but I would like a different more elegant carpet plant (not glosso, either.) 

can anyone suggest anything for the carpet in the middle?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have s. repens in all my tanks and I find that it grows best in my higher light tank with excel/CO2. Frequent trimming makes it grow bushier and then I just replant the tops. 

In my lower lit tank it doesn't do much either.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I have med-light with co2 and nutrients. I'm giving it all the necessary elements to grow quickly, but it doesn't seem to. I also frequently trim them, well - whenever they grow enough for me to replant them, which is once every two weeks or so.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The S. repens doesn't grow very fast for me either. I have them in high light in my CO2 injected ADA cube with Aquasoil. They look great, but stay low and I've only had to trim it once in 2 months. But then it's part of why I chose them. I didn't want to be pruning every week.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Well. my s. repens still hasn't grown. But hey, it fills in the spots. I had to remove probably 100 stems of blyxa the other day to prevent it from taking over the roots from my other plants.

The ammania gracilis is a slow grower that I hope to propagate, but for some reasons my rams like the taste of the stem..

I added ludwigia glandulosa, ludwigia inclinata and finally carpeted with hemianthus callitrichoides which I hope will start to spread. It's been growing up instead of out, so I continue to trim it daily off the top to make sure the roots spread out.

I also found about 6 apistogramma agassizii juvies that are mature enough now to survive on their own, much to my surprise. Considering I thought both of my apistos were females.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Thought I would add some updated photos!























I've been slowly trying to build my collection of stems of ammania gracilis enough so I can cover the center with a grouping of them. And my ludwigia glandulosa seems to have stopped growing for some reason. I think mainly because my blyxa japonica has taken over any real estate on the substrate now and they are strangling roots.

I've also been dealing with a real mess of green water, but have finally gotten rid of it with help of a UV.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like a painting! Beautiful

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------

